# Cain's mom & dad 50/50 Siberian Husky/Timberwolf



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

These are apparently Cain's parents, some photos a friend of mine sent who gave us the dog for now.










Cain's mom, her name is Amira










Cain's dad, his name is Max

And of course beautiful Cain...


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah Cain is sooooo cute!!! He's so fluffy!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow he is cute. I really love his sires looks a lot.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

The dad is beautiful, and so calm/friendly. I think Cain will end up looking mostly like the father. He's getting the same orange/yellow patches around the face and feat and throughout the coat.


----------

